

Finding a Way Out [video] - zindlerb
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/reimagining-software?utm_source=infoq&utm_medium=videos_homepage&utm_campaign=videos_row1

======
ExpiredLink
Programming is unobservable, indirect, incidentally complex. Chris Granger on
finding a way out.

